# Breeding Nigerian Dwarfs with a Toggenburg



## soapmaker (Nov 10, 2011)

I am new to goats but I have a Oberhasli doe I am getting bred to a Toggenburg.  I also have two Nigerian Dwarf does.  Can I blet them breed with the Toggenburg?  Or will they have trouble kidding because of the size difference?
Thanks
I appreciate all info!
Terri


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 10, 2011)

Personally I would _never_ breed a small breed doe to a larger buck. Just not worth the risk. I've read of some accidental breedings that ended well and some that ended in disasters.  

I actually decided not to buy an adorable pair of mini does because my buck has occasionally been found in the wrong paddock and I didn't want to take the chance he might get to them.

I've never had anything to do with Nigerian Dwarfs but the Toggs my friend have tower above my Boers.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 10, 2011)

I totally agree.  Please don't intentionally breed a Nigerian to a full sized buck.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 10, 2011)

If you want to breed a Nigerian to a Togg, please make sure the Togg is the doe and that the Nigerian is the buck... to do it the other way around is asking for loads of trouble.
:/


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!
A goat farmer that lives nearby is letting me use his togg and he said the same thing...not worth the risk.  So I think I will only breed the Oberhasli.  The Nigerians are my kids pets and i'd hate to see something happen to them.
Thanks again


----------



## elevan (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 11, 2011)

I totally missed that you were so new. You'll find a wealth of information on the forum.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 11, 2011)

I bred one of our Obs to a Togg last year and she had a huge 12# buckling.  No way would I do that to a Nigi.


----------



## elieugene6 (Nov 11, 2011)

well I clicked on this post to read since I thought it was my situation but not quite.  Hopefully no one gets upset if I ask mine.  

I have a doe that was born may 2010.  She has never been bred and I was thinking that for her first breeding, since I have no experience either that I would breed her to a dwarf breed buck.  Would this be ok?  

I plan on breeding her mom first since her mom has kidded 2 times without problems.  That way I have a bit of experience before she kids.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 11, 2011)

elieugene6, what breed is your doe?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 11, 2011)

elieugene6 said:
			
		

> well I clicked on this post to read since I thought it was my situation but not quite.  Hopefully no one gets upset if I ask mine.
> 
> I have a doe that was born may 2010.  She has never been bred and I was thinking that for her first breeding, since I have no experience either that I would breed her to a dwarf breed buck.  Would this be ok?
> 
> I plan on breeding her mom first since her mom has kidded 2 times without problems.  That way I have a bit of experience before she kids.


My advice is to go ahead and breed the first timer to either a Nigerian Dwarf or a Pygmy buck... to ensure she has a much easier kidding the first go around. I also suggest that you breed the dam & daughter to kid as close together as possible. (1) it will allow the kids to all be about the same age so they will romp and play together (2) First timers usually find comfort in having an experienced doe letting them know they are okay (3) If you are breeding down in size, you shouldn't have anything to worry about experience wise. Most times a doe does just fine on her own, and more than likely will surprise you by having her kids when you aren't looking.  Which can be very frustrating espescially when you are wanting to record the event.    

Remember to relax and enjoy *your* first babies


----------



## elieugene6 (Nov 11, 2011)

she is a toggenburg


----------

